# black box seating platforms



## pmolsonmus (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,

Looking to do a major fundraising effort to fix the seating problem in our black box. Right now we are using performing platforms and the rake is terrible. Trying to find out what products people are using for the following requirements.
I've got a message to Wenger and Stage Right but not sure if there are other sources.


Telescoping platforms (like bleachers) that pull out from a fixed position. (I've seen motorized but that is overkill for our space.)
Sturdy and relatively quiet for late arrivals
Max is about 35ft wide
1 row of chairs per level
Seating for about 175-200
Space is critical and we'd likely try to set up a control booth area at the top level or have a fixed control booth area that this unit (units?) could attach to.

Something like this: 

http://www.stageright.com/view_product~pid~79.asp

Any help?

Phil


----------



## carproelsofly (Oct 30, 2014)

We are in the process of replacing some VERY old Wenger platforms in my space, and my current favorite is Staging Concepts.

We will not need the double-sided feature of the Stage Right platforms, and the ability to easily swap legs (and easily store them), and to lock the platforms together from the top are big sellers for me.

I do not immediately see a telescoping option, but it'd be worth a call.

Jen


----------



## Scenemaster60 (Oct 31, 2014)

Talk to the people at Secoa in Minneapolis. Their platforms are the best out there in my opinion. http://secoa.com
Wenger has some good products, but their platforms were never their strong suit!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 31, 2014)

As a "standard" or starting point in a generic flexible seating space to maybe 150 seats, I tend to use 3' x 6' decks. Usually I begin with a row on the floor, a row at 8", and all subsequent rows rising 16", with intermediate steps with hand rail and aisle light built in.

I like the no-tools-required of the Stage right, the bridging decks (nearly half the support structure), integral locking of decks together, and the reversible part as it simp!y doubles the life of the system and with carpet adds some absorption under the decks. Steeldeck, Wenger (stagetek), SECOA, and Stageing Concepts all offer good products.


----------



## Skervald (Oct 31, 2014)

Full disclosure: we just purchased a new Wenger Stagetek system. I've used their Versalite many times in the past and been pretty happy with it. I've not experienced the durability problems others have mentioned but my crew is pretty responsible and we were careful with how it was used. Before we purchased the Stagetek we rented and looked at a lot of the other products currently available. I agree with Bill, there's a lot of good stuff out there. This information may or may not be relevant to your situation but here goes anyway:

What I like about systems made of individual platforms with individual legs:

We are able to set our seating up in many different configurations because the system is basically a giant Erector set. I'm not locked into one way of doing things.
Fixed and adjustable legs in multiple sizes are available which further increases the flexibility of the system. These can be purchased individually and conveniently stored with clips under the decks. 
In a standard configuration we can place two 3x6' decks on the second to the highest level bringing it even with the top level. This gives us a 6x12' platform for a booth. It's not huge but it's easy to set and it does the job.
I can clear our black box to the four walls because the decks can be taken down and stored in another room. That's harder to do with the pull out type systems.
We own a portable stage made up of the same decks and legs. All the pieces play nicely together giving me more Erector set pieces to play with.
What I don't like about the individual platforms:

set up takes time and bodies
It tales up valuable storage space when taken down
Systems like the StageRight you linked to seem less flexible but the set up and storage is much easier. If your seating configuration is static, that may be a better option for you. There's also a Wenger product called Upper Deck you might want to check out. It's closer to the pull out StageRight system you linked to. I hope I don't sound like a Wenger rep here but the information is fresh in my mind having just gone through the purchasing process. As I said before, there's a lot of good stuff out there. Best of luck with the research and fundraising efforts!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 31, 2014)

There is a very strong link between flexibility of arrangements - number of seats - and time/labor to set up. Rooms with telescopic on four walls are easy - which walls and how many rows. Rooms with 200+ seats and all individual platforms, guard rails, hand rails, aisle lights closure panels, and chair stops are not so easy - kind of 4 man 8 hour range. I designed a space with 1000 seats that move and store and it's three people in under three hours - at high cost and very limited flexibility. I think somewhere between 100 and 150 seats you want to begin to consider bigger chunks than 3 x 6 decks and legs and many parts.

To the OP - I see you are in Milwaukee. Go see the new space at Edgewood College in Madison and talk to users. New space, about a year old, up to around 140 seats.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the responses. Although originally conceived as a black box, the architect did some things that make a standard set up the best option for almost all productions. Unfortunately it works against the architects design. So....the telescoping unit appears to make the most sense as storage space is the space itself. Haven't seen anything besides StageRight so far.
The non- motorized TeleMatic 100 model is in the lead ( at least until I get a quote)

Phil


----------



## pmolsonmus (Nov 27, 2014)

Well....I got a quote. A system that requires storage space and carts (not possible or we won't be able to use the room at all because the space currently also houses the performing platforms and chairs on racks) was $45,000. The telescoping unit was approx 3x that amount!
I was told to assume approx 1k/ seat to do this. THAT ain't happening in my lifetime. 
BTW- if anyone is reading this, Secoa no longer handles this type of product.

Because this would be (more or less) a permanent/ non- flexible install is there any other option I could consider? I'm thinking 3' deep platforms, about 8" high and spanning about 32' wide to fit 175 audience or so. Ideally telescoping, but is there a product that is light enough to stack? And the legs store under the platforms? Sounds like a pain to assemble but....

Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!

Phil


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not understanding your storage goals. Disassembly and store in as small of space as possible? If on carts and you have height, chainmotors will clear the floor space.

Techstage from Wenger or the basic bridging deck system from Stageright (Z800HD ?) seem like good options and they bid competively.


----------

